# Any Ideas on an Elk Roast?



## cbizzle (Mar 27, 2009)

I have been given an elk roast today and was pondering smoking it this weekend if I had a good opportunity.  This also raises some questions:

1)  What is a good rub mixture or marinade to use?

2)  What temperatures should it get internally & is best when served med. rare / medium / done / etc?

I have no experience with smoking wild game, but I have a suspecion that an internal temperature of 145 is ideal.  Since I probably will not come across another elk roast, I want to be sure I get it right the first time!!! 

What do you guys think?


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 27, 2009)

cb - 

i've been cooking vension all my life, but just got into smoke cooking last year. your 145 degree target should be just fine. i would recommend using your favorite rub on top of a thin layer of mustard.

i did some deer tenderloins last year and they were fabulous. granted they are a smaller cut, but the basic are the same and the only difference would be cooking time, i am sure. tremperatures between 225 and 250 seemed to work well.

here is a link to my experience there. taste was awesome and i don't think you will be disappointed if you go this route with your elk roast.

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo....asp?TID=14935


----------



## cbizzle (Mar 27, 2009)

That doesn't sound bad.  Would you suggest marinating it overnight it a mixture of olive oil & jeff's rib rub overnight?  Or would applying the oil & rub directly before smoking be ideal?

I found it interesting that you mop consisted of dr. pepper & soy sauce.  I guess the key is to add moisture, but it seems to be a contrast of sweet vs salty.  Is that what you should go for when cooking wild game like elk?


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 27, 2009)

to answer your questions (based on my experience):

the marinating should work fine, but in reality i would think it would work just as well to brush on the olive oil and then apply the rub, cover and let sit overnight in the fridge. either should work. i definitely recommend extended time with the seasonings rather than applying them right before smoking.

the dr. pepper/soy sauce mop is something i found by accident last year. it worked with mouthwatering results on pork and when i tried it with the deer tenderloins it was also very, very good. i can't think of anything i would rather try, but feel free to experiment. be sure that a little bit of olive (or other) oil is part of the mop, because it will be the oil that locks in the moisture and gives the excellent bark. the sweet/salty contrast is always a great idea as contrasting flavors balance out and work well to enhance the flavors in the meat. something for all the tastebuds on the tongue, you could say!

if you ahve any other questions, let me know and i'll try to answer. my experience with elk is limited, but i can honestly say there isn't much difference between deer and elk except size and a little bit of texture. above all, don't be afraid to experiment or use something that is a favorite of yours, such as a rub or mop.


----------



## tntxajun (Mar 27, 2009)

Been smoking and grilling game for along time and wish to add another thought. I learned this method over 30 years ago and used it on elk, deer,
antelope, caribou, bear and boar. Refrigerate overnite in a mixture of whole milk and a good sippin red wine. Does not have to be expensive but something like Mogan David, Livingston, Taylor, etc,. Slather some olive oil and your favorite rub. Mustard is fine also. Cover top side with bacon and
smoke until 140. I do not flip mine. I use a combo of hickory & maple woods.
I double wrap in foil and let it rest in a warmed cooler for at least an hour before serving. Don't forget to rinse the milk and wine off before the oil and rub. Hope ya try this sometime. It removes a gamey taste especially on older animals. Hope ya try this sometime.

Jack~


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 27, 2009)

cb - another thought on the contrasting flavors - 

i've seen that a lot of the best cooks/chefs do this in the name of "balance." my own opinion is that it has to do with getting the whole mouth involved in the flavors, but it also seems that such contrasts work better together than they would apart. for isntance, i was watching the food network and giada de laurentiis said to try chocolate pudding with red pepper flakes in it. another time, she said to try balsamic vinegar on ice cream. both ideas sounded not only insane but also downright terrible to me, but when giada says frog, i jump:



































anyay, i did try both and couldn't believe how good they were. not at all what one would expect and it was like the flavors played off each other to make a new flavor.

give it a shot sometime....


----------



## erain (Mar 29, 2009)

ck into these for ideas
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/showthread.php?t=71874

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/showthread.php?t=70296


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 29, 2009)

[quote
What do you guys think?[/quote]

Well just to be safe, and to make sure everything goes well, you should pack it in a sturdy styrofoam shipping box and send it to me. I will smoke it and tell you how it turns out. Heck, I'll even pay the postage because thats the kinda guy I am
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





















:bi  ggrin:


----------



## cbizzle (Apr 3, 2009)

Meat Hunter - Lets dont and say we did!!!

Both of those ideas are very good... i may slice the roast in two and try both.  But i do remember the old men at the hunting camp soaking the deer venison in milk before cooking.

Thanks again for the ideas, first chance I will smoke this sucker and let you all know how it turns out!!


----------

